

IKEA Founder Ingvar Kamprad Is Notoriously Cheap - wslh
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/03/29/ikea-founder-ingvar-kampr_n_2981176.html

======
dalke
The primary article is from the Express, at
[http://www.express.co.uk/news/world/387763/Frugal-life-of-
Mr...](http://www.express.co.uk/news/world/387763/Frugal-life-of-Mr-IKEA-Meet-
the-flatpack-billionaire-who-only-flies-economy) . The Huffington Post article
you pointed to is only a synopsis, and a link to the full account. In the
future, please reference the primary source.

Also, the HuffPo article's title, "... Is Notoriously Cheap" is a poor summary
of the Express article, titled "Frugal life of Mr IKEA: Meet the flatpack
billionaire who only flies economy"

The Express article does a good summary of Kamprad's frugal life, including
mentioning his Porsche from the 1960s, his luxury villa, and his vineyard.
That's not to say that he isn't frugal, but frugal is different than cheap.

